# USB Festplatte soll formatiert werden!!!?



## Falco (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute
Ich wollte grade meine WD USB 250GB 2.5 Zoll Festplatte anstecken und auf einmal erkennt windows sie nicht mehr und will sie formatieren lassen, aber da sind wichtige daten drauf!!! Formatieren währe schlecht!!!

Habt ihr ne Idee wie ich sie retten könnte????


----------



## Eraydone (12. Januar 2011)

Die Platte an einen anderen Rechner stecken und die wichtigen Daten auf USB-Stick oder ähnlichem kopieren ^^ und dann sich dem Willen von MS beugen ^^ 
Oder OS neu installieren...


----------



## Falco (12. Januar 2011)

Und das geht? OK


----------



## Eraydone (12. Januar 2011)

Was meinst du mit "das geht?" ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass MS mit der Zeit externe festplatten nicht mehr mag ^^ es hilft manchmal an einen anderen Rechner sie zu stecken (die Zeit nutzen und wichtige daten sichern) und das eigene OS mag sie wieder (manchmal)^^


----------



## Falco (12. Januar 2011)

So habe sie an einem anderen PC angeschlossen und dort wird sie auch nicht richtig erkannt und soll formatiert werden, habe sie auch mal aus dem gehäuse gebaut und sie normal als interne HDD angeschlossen, genau das selbe!

Gibt es noch eine möglichkeit die daten zu retten oder komme ich jetzt um eine formatierung nicht drumm herum?


----------



## muadib (12. Januar 2011)

Hast du schon mal in der Datenträgerverwaltung überprüft welchen Status dort die HD hat? Vielleicht kann man sie dort ohne formatieren einbinden.


----------



## Falco (12. Januar 2011)

In der Computerverwaltung wird sie als fehlerfrei erkannt, aber ich kann dort nichts weiter machen, außer sie zu formatieren.


----------



## Heng (12. Januar 2011)

Guck mal ob die mit einem Linux drauf kommst.
Kannst ja einfach eine Live-CD nehmen, z.B.
Desktop | Ubuntu


----------



## Own3r (12. Januar 2011)

Ich würde die Daten auch versuchen via Boot Linux zu retten. Danach kannst du ja die HDD formatieren.

Wenn du das Problem mit Windows Vista/7 hast, probiere sie Platte mal an einem XP Rechner.


----------



## Falco (12. Januar 2011)

Auf XP funktioniert sie auch nicht! Mit Linux muss ich ma probieren aber ich habe keine große hoffnung, naja.


----------



## Heng (12. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte bei mir mal die Partitionstabell oder so kaputt.
Ist schon länger her ich glaube, ich habe das mit testdisk repariert.
Bei mir wollte der auch die HDD formatieren.
Aber probiere es erstmal mit Linux.


----------



## ThePlayer (12. Januar 2011)

Das Tool Western Digital Data Lifeguard Diagnostic könnte auch helfen.


----------



## Dee (12. Januar 2011)

Probier mal ein Datenrettungsprogramm.
Zum Beispiel PC Inspector FILE RECOVERY


----------



## Falco (14. Januar 2011)

So meine Daten habe ich jetzt gesichert bekomm, aber nun das nächste problem!!! Sie lässt sich nicht mehr formatieren!!! Habe es unter windows probiert und im installtionsmenü von windows 7 und unter Windows XP habe ich es auch probiert ohne erfolg! sthet dann immer da, Formatierung beendet nicht abgeschlossen oder so was in der art!

Habt ihr noch ne Idee??


----------



## Heng (15. Januar 2011)

Formatieren kannst du mit GParted.
GParted Live (ISO-Image) - Download - CHIP Online
Lass am besten mal Testtools drüberlaufen.

Ich würde in so einer Platte kein Vertrauen mehr legen.


----------

